# Guys: What do you say when you get a haircut?



## citizen kane (Feb 10, 2006)

Yea, it's a weird question.

I normally just say trimmed up, but to different people that means different things I've come to notice.

If you wanted your hair cut like this picture, what would you tell the barber?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Bring them the picture! I've done that before


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

mserychic said:


> Bring them the picture! I've done that before


The barber shop I go to is pretty much blue collar all the way. I don't think I could actually gather the courage to show them a picture of what I want. I just say I want it short, and hope to god they don't butcher me. :lol


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

I think showing them a picture is a good idea, if you know what you want, and you really want it. 

me, I just say I want a haircut, about an inch off, and that's that... keepin' in simple...


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

my hair can be really complicated so i have mommy cut it while i direct her :stu 
special thanks to random cowlicks scattered in awkward places :cig


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ah, cowlicks! Gotta love 'em :mum -> :lol

I had my hair like that for a while. It was a "number 3" clipper. They put the length-control plastic thing on the shears and had at it.

Today, I just go for a modest trim.


----------



## sleep cadence (Dec 28, 2005)

just tell em you spent the night in the box and you need some hair relief. they'll know exactly what you want.


----------



## zombiesatemyhappycells (Mar 12, 2005)

yeah bring them a picture and tell them you want that.... I do it all the time.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

> I just say I want it short, and hope to god they don't butcher me. Laughing


that's exactly what I say. "short, but not too short", "get rid of all the chunkiness"


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Just tell 'em you want the Cool Hand Luke cut.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

citizen kane said:


> If you wanted your hair cut like this picture, what would you tell the barber?


"Cut it like how it is in the picture".

I've been getting the same basic haircut for years. Tapered in the back, trimmed along the sides so no hair is sprouting over the ears, and cut in the front so no hair is gouging the eyes. Then everything else clipped so that it fits in well with the rest.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

"Give me the Newman."


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I say nothing. I get out the clippers, set it to the shortest setting, 4mm, and do the job. No social interaction required -- a dream come true for those with SA. It does go as long as 17 mm for those hippies who want long hair.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I think I've gotten the same haircut ever since I've had hair. It's not in any kind of a style at all. It's just there.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Heh I never know what to ask for. My mom has always done that part.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

yea, i just say same as last time to the lady who cuts my hair. 

I hate getting my hair cut, it seems like I look 5 years younger, im 21 so it sucks when you look young for your age. 

I really look young now cause I just shaved.

It will grow back!(but not before i go out tomorrow to drink at the bar, i wonder how long the bouncer will look at my ID)


----------



## alex989 (Nov 20, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> I think I've gotten the same haircut ever since I've had hair. It's not in any kind of a style at all. It's just there.


ive never bothered to "style" my hair ever. never gelled it, spiked it, nothing. it's just, as you put, there. if i did gel my hair and cut it real short that would make me even more anxious because i would be afraid people are looking at me...

i usually hate getting a haircut. even if i get it just trimmed a little bit i look about 4 years younger than i am, which i hate. on occasion i may get a good cut, but more than often i am not satisfied with the way my hair is cut.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

alex989 said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > I think I've gotten the same haircut ever since I've had hair. It's not in any kind of a style at all. It's just there.
> ...


Yeah...in my case I don't even know how to gel it or spike it. I think I was asked once why I don't spike my hair, and I think I answered that "my hair just doesn't look like that". I think they walked away confused...


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

sleep cadence said:


> just tell em you spent the night in the box and you need some hair relief. they'll know exactly what you want.


:rofl Hahahaha ! Love this.

Actually, I've learned to cut my own hair. I'm cheap that way.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

#1 on the side and don't touch the back 
#6 on the top and don't cut it wack, Jack 

Mullet head 

Cut the Sides, Don't Touch The Back

And of course I spike the top on the weekends  


Matt


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

I agree, you should show the picture... I know others who've also done that...

I've only been to the barber thrice now... different person each time... I try to be as specific as possible since the second guy did the exact opposite of what I wanted. The third time I explained my concerns carefully and pointed at a picture somewhere in the shop... it turned out relatively ok... In the past I'd mostly just messily trim it myself and hope for the best.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

AliBaba said:


> #1 on the side and don't touch the back
> #6 on the top and don't cut it wack, Jack
> 
> Mullet head
> ...


Glorious.


----------



## frightened (Feb 14, 2006)

well i just got my haircut yesterday and I told the hairdresser to cut it short in the back and leave it long in the front and it turned out alright.

I used to never put anything such as gel into my hair but now I don't care what ppl think anymore and comb back my hair with gel.


----------

